# Murphy Laws



## shaneomac1202 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sure the majority of you know about these, but I just discovered it for the first time and I think it's hilarious.

http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-EMT.htm


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 13, 2010)

~A good tape job will fix almost anything.~

this is SOOOOOO true. we have white duct tape holding one of our mirrors on. ok maybe not so much on as it is holding it in tact. LOL


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 13, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> ~A good tape job will fix almost anything.~
> 
> this is SOOOOOO true. we have white duct tape holding one of our mirrors on. ok maybe not so much on as it is holding it in tact. LOL



man you show me people always do things the back woods way  lol


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

Murphys law of emtlife number 1 is no one knows to use the search button that reveals a number of murphys laws discussions.  If new just click search in upper right hand side of page.  Type key words in box that opens.  Submit and magically many posts appear.  Hope that helps.  

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=1237697


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 13, 2010)

*OF course that would enrich the discussion not truncate it.*

(sssh don't scare the new kids).
I think we have a Murphy's Laws of Combat EMS here somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Feb 13, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Murphys law of emtlife number 1 is no one knows to use the search button that reveals a number of murphys laws discussions.  If new just click search in upper right hand side of page.  Type key words in box that opens.  Submit and magically many posts appear.  Hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=1237697



I actually saw all the threads about it as I was posting it.  Just wanted to share my excitement.  Besides, I'd much rather be a reposter than a lurker =P


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 13, 2010)

*Way to go Shane!*

.....Good on you.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> I actually saw all the threads about it as I was posting it.  Just wanted to share my excitement.  Besides, I'd much rather be a reposter than a lurker =P



Why not be a quality ad on poster rather than a duplicate topic starter?  You still could have expressed your excitement.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well because I knew rehashing topics was a pet peeve of yours


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> Well because I knew rehashing topics was a pet peeve of yours



This is like poking a bear with a stick...

*pulls up chair and starts making popcorn*


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> This is like poking a bear with a stick...
> 
> *pulls up chair and starts making popcorn*



what no butter on that popcorn? well I much rather have my hot tamales any way you can keep your popcorn lol


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> Well because I knew rehashing topics was a pet peeve of yours



Ignorance must be bliss.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Feb 13, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Ignorance must be bliss.



I was going to take this personally, but then realized it was moved to the humor section.  So I'm up from some playful banter.  Are you the guy in charge of making the newbies feel welcome?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> I was going to take this personally, but then realized it was moved to the humor section.  So I'm up from some playful banter.  Are you the guy in charge of making the newbies feel welcome?



I believe in giving warm welcomes.  Enjoy the heat.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent.  I figure I'll be getting a ton of crap from the vets in the field so I might as well get used to it here.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 24, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> Excellent.  I figure I'll be getting a ton of crap from the vets in the field so I might as well get used to it here.



And, I find that a huge problem in EMS. The lack of proper leadership and tact. If you complain about it, you are told to simply toughen up. Vets grow very weary of telling new people the same things over and over. As, I suspect, so do Drill instructors in the military. And yet, drill instructors still manage to do their job without being surly and sarcastic.

Or, the people that have the experience and knowledge could be better leaders and drop the sarcasm and rude remarks. Wouldn't it be nice if new people could find calm guidance of a professional manner and not be made to feel like complete idiots.


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 24, 2010)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> And, I find that a huge problem in EMS. The lack of proper leadership and tact. If you complain about it, you are told to simply toughen up. Vets grow very weary of telling new people the same things over and over. As, I suspect, so do Drill instructors in the military. And yet, drill instructors still manage to do their job without being surly and sarcastic.
> 
> Or, the people that have the experience and knowledge could be better leaders and drop the sarcasm and rude remarks. Wouldn't it be nice if new people could find calm guidance of a professional manner and not be made to feel like complete idiots.



Drill instructors not being surly and sarcastic?  Sweet and thoughtful DI's most be only in Canada.  Mine were pretty hardcore, surprisingly the female instructor was by far the meanest, most hateful, ahole that I encountered at basic.  I absolutely hated it then but a few years removed,  it doesn't seem so bad, now it seems kinda fun. Hell I almost miss it sometimes


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 24, 2010)

*OK Murphy's Laws of EMTLIFE*

1. If you post something about cars, clothes, knives, tattoos, or hitting people with oxygen cylinders, They will come.

  (a.) Hopefully it is the "They" you expected.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 2, 2010)

Sometimes this place makes me feel like I have my own personal soap opera to watch..... Only somewhat less confusing. Can I have some of the popcorn please?


----------



## johnrsemt (May 21, 2010)

service I am TDY with right now uses duct tape instead of spider straps;  but only for chemical exposure patients;  (or exercise chemical patients);   they may have to unstrap patient up to 6 + times


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 21, 2010)

> Sweet and thoughtful DI's most be only in Canada.



I was wondering the same thing.  CF DIs must be a totally different breed than their American, British, etc counterparts. 



> 1. If you post something about cars, clothes, knives, tattoos, or hitting people with oxygen cylinders, They will come.



2.  If it can be said in a surly and cranky manner, USAFMEDIC45 has already done it.  He can make "Happy birthday Mom" sound like the prelude to a severe beating.


----------

